# Thyroid hormone plays a key part in the vascular regulation of body temperature



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Thyroid hormone plays a key part in the vascular regulation of body temperature.

http://medicalxpress.com/news/2013-09-thyroid-hormone-key-vascular-body.html#nwlt


----------

